# got question about clow loach



## MeowMR2 (Feb 3, 2009)

Well i bought some fish from someone,Its clown loache. the fish are kinda odd both have very short fins, and tail.the swim using there whole bodys insted of using this fins.one seems very pale in color and the other has some color. what could i do to help there growth and bring back the color? and does anyone know what could be the cause? thanks


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Short fins? Sounds like fin rot, or someone chewed them off. I had a fish whose fins were eaten off, and it swam like that.

Unfortunately, young clown loaches are very sensitive fish. I'd recommend keeping up on some small partial water changes in the meantime, and they might pull through. Although if the fins are missing, the chances are pretty low that he'll survive. Sorry to be the bearer of bad news


----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

they tend to have short fins. nothing to worry about as long as they dont look damaged. but as stated above, they are sensitive fish. keep an eye out for ich.
the loss of color could be from stress at the lfs. just give them some time. and as for food, they are little garbage disposals. anything your other fish leave behind will be eaten. you might want to try some dainichin ultima if you have it available to you


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

MM:

Ditto as with respect to fiinage of a *Clown Loach*.

Please note two additional items.

These loaches grow to like 16"!

Loaches are social creatures and are typically not happy campers unless in groups of three or more.

TR


----------

